

Which should i take, php or ruby on rails? - dansmog

first- we(nigeria) have electricity problem, and besides i dnt have a pc, so i want to learn one of those language so i could churn out websites for clients faster, to be able afford a pc of my own. which one would you advice i go for? btw am at intermidiate at front-end development already. thanks
======
krapp
Ruby on Rails is a framework, not a language, so I think the better question
here is between Rails and a PHP framework, say, Laravel.

At this point, unless the hipness of Rails over PHP matters to you, I would
say PHP, if your primary concern is turning out sites quickly, for little
cost. Also, perhaps the ecosystem around Wordpress and the other PHP
frameworks are worth considering, as a way of making some money, also it's
easy to find a host for PHP that's inexpensive. But I don't think one is
probably much more 'right' than the other - it might be that, on average, you
can charge more for a Rails site than a PHP one.

------
geekishmatt
Don't use Ruby/RoR and stay with PHP. PHP has got a large community, there are
alot of modern frameworks and libaries like Symfony2, Silex, Doctrine2,
Monolog, Assetic, Twig. There are also tutorials and snippets about caching
with Memached/Varnish in combination with Symfony2/Silex.

------
calcsam
Use Ruby on Rails. PHP is dead and dying, especially around here (SF Bay
Area).

~~~
dansmog
thanks, pls can you suggest some awesome site to learning ruby on rails?
ebooks- cant buy for now. thank you

~~~
calcsam
[http://bentobox.io/](http://bentobox.io/) has links to everything you want
and more

------
dansmog
thanks. i guess it still comes down to me choosing, i will stick with php for
sometime then move over ruby on rails. i need resource that can help me learn
php well.

